# عندى مشكله فى مكنه wire edm



## besho_920 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عندى مشكله فى ماكينه wire edm بتعمل الطول الضعف وانا ماشى بالمحاور اللى يعرف يريت يفيدنى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز 
اليك ماطلبت مع تحياتي
اذ لم اعرف كيف ارسله لك
http://www.directindustry.com/tab/wire-edm-cw-64gs.html


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حاول تشوف setting بس بدون متغير حاجة بدون ما تسجل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كنت اعمل على ماكينة سى ان سى فريزة وبالطبع فيها خاصية ضرب المحاور فى 2 او 4 او ........
خاصية مضاعفة مقاس الحفر ودى فايدة كبيرة طبعا لانك ممكن ترسم اسطمبة ومضاعفتها ودى فى صناعة السيراميك مطلوبة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اقصد ممكن تكون الخاصية دى عندك وانت ضاعفتها فى محورك الطولى وانت متعرفش النتيجة الرجاء راجع مرة اخرى الأعدادات


----------



## besho_920 (19 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير بص الحمد لله المشكله اتحلت ونزلنا سوفت جديد للماكينه ورجعت لحالتها الطبيعيه:77:


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## ياسررشدي (18 فبراير 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكورا


----------



## hosamsoft (17 مارس 2011)

لو ممكن تبعتلى السيستم بتاع الماكينه انا ممكن افيدك


----------

